# Probiotic for budgies



## spanglegrrl (Jun 17, 2008)

Archie (4 yrs old)made a trip to the avian vet's 3 days ago as I was concerned about his wet droppings and his respiration which have since improved due to rest and some dietary adjustments. His fecal test came back clear and he is not showing any infection in his breathing. She did tell me that if he starts to feel worse that I could start antibiotics(sulfamethoxalone)but only if that happens. The vet asked me if he has had probiotics lately and I sort of slacked off over the past yr.In the past, I had used probiotics for babies (no sugars in it )for my birds and they seemed to benefit from it. However, she recommended using avian probiotics. So can someone recommend a brand that they like?I see quite a few online but I would rather have budgie owners weigh in this.
As for Archie, he would like to get back to the group cage with his four other budgie mates but I am going to keep him alone until I am satisfied that he is better. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

For a probiotic I use Avi-Culture 2 plus, as does my avian vet. 
You can read about it in this link Avi-Culture-2-PLUS - The Finest Live, GMO-FREE, 100% ORGANIC, Avian-Specific Probiotic/Prebiotic/Essential Enzyme/Amino Acid 10-Strain INGREDIENT BLEND!


----------



## spanglegrrl (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks so much. I had looked at that site but wanted to hear first hand experience--really appreciate it. :green plet:


----------

